# Venomous snake quiz



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Just knocked it together. This one is pretty tough, well I think it is, tell me what you think?

VenomRoom venomous snake quiz - SomeTests.com - Tests, Quizzes, Facts & Trivia


----------



## Steve (Aug 20, 2007)

I can honestly say the only question I was 100% sure on was the last one, and I suspect you threw that In to prevent people from scoring 0.:blush:

A great idea tho and some nice questions, my 33.33% tells me I need to spend more time in the dwa section.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I got 58.33%. Tbh though only about 2 of them I knew the rest was purely guesswork.:lol2:


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

i got 66.67% :shock:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i'm going to take it if it ever loads..... my laptop is lazy today...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i had no idea on half the questions.... i must have failed... i couldn't even find my score.... i missed a bunch i guess... well if i got lucky and got the answers right i still failed... because i just guessed.

tough quiz!:2thumb:


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I goot 50%


----------



## holo255 (Oct 21, 2006)

41.67%


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

50%, some were jus luck tho


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

i got 66.67% - BUT that is probably because ive done one year studying biology and another in environmental science.. and the effect of toxins upon tissues/blood is a topic that is gone into many times over! All the species specific ones i failed miserably on  

anyone got any venomous species and info books lying about? lol :blush:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

I got 66.67%. 
Woo go me lol


----------



## Richcymru (Nov 21, 2008)

66.67% :whip:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> i got 66.67% - BUT that is probably because ive done one year studying biology and another in environmental science.. and the effect of toxins upon tissues/blood is a topic that is gone into many times over! All the species specific ones i failed miserably on
> 
> anyone got any venomous species and info books lying about? lol :blush:


look at Wolfgang Wusters site, theres some good info and papers on there, Venomdoc site and forum is also a good place to find stuff, Toxinology.com is a good site but not too in depth good as a rough guide though.


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

good test, think i got about 60%. I dont agree that _Bitis _only has fourteen species, i can name 17??


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:blush::blush:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Out of interest what are they all? I can find 15


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

if i remember rightly:
Macrocerastes has gabonica, rhinoceros, nasicornis, parviocula

Calechidna has perengueyi, inornata, atropos, hereldica(?), rubida, schneideri, xeropaga, albanica, armata(?), cornuta, caudalis.

Bitis has arietans

Then Keniabitis, worthingtoni

might be one or two mistakes, but i think i nailed it?


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

I got 4 wrong, not sure of my score


----------



## llonen (Nov 29, 2007)

I got 83.33% correct


----------



## emokidsammy (Dec 8, 2007)

well considering i don't no much about venomous snakes...no no seing has i no nothing about venomous snakes my score reflected that....
woops 0% :whistling2:
I tried thats the main thing


----------



## sallyconyers (Mar 21, 2008)

I got 41.67 - how shocking and i did a study on venoms in my 2nd year of uni :bash:
Haha


----------



## leanne2497 (Dec 8, 2008)

what a fluke I got 75% just shows I can be lucky. lol


----------



## beefy (Aug 16, 2007)

I was lucky and scored 41.87


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

I did not even read some of them but still got 58.33 % I think if I remember rightly

Anyway how is everyone :2thumb: all keeping well I hope


Ok im honest I couldent read some of them lol lol


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Score!


----------



## Mehelya (Jun 3, 2008)

10/12. Spotted forest snake? I thought you made that one up just to throw us  Good bit of brain excercise. Thanks SiUK.:2thumb:


----------



## PureBrit (Sep 30, 2008)

Should i feel clever or lucky ? :whistling2:

Ok Ok i guessed some nice quiz


----------



## Vipera_berus (Feb 9, 2009)

50%


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

55%,Damn thought id do better after studying for weeks before some handling.


----------



## Q-Tip (Feb 13, 2009)

woohoo 58.33% and i didnt guess even one.....:whistling2:


----------



## giantdaygecko (Feb 1, 2009)

50% is that a pass or fail ?:whistling2:


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

58.3%:d


----------



## bosvark75 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Test Result*

83.33% not bad considering I aint delt with venomous for nearly 10 yrs, only got 2 wrong lol


----------



## 50%man50%biscuit (Mar 17, 2009)

83.33% 

Nice quiz for geeks :2thumb:

GB


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

58.3% With my very limited venomous knowledge, I dont think thats too bad


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

58.33


----------



## Astritos (Feb 7, 2009)

58.33 % and i didnt know what most of the questions ment. lol


----------



## Astritos (Feb 7, 2009)

Astritos said:


> 58.33 % and i didnt know what most of the questions ment. lol


Ok took it again to see if i could improve and got 66.67%


----------



## DRD (Nov 12, 2008)

woohoo!!!!!!! c'mon


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Though i am a geek when it comes to snakey facts!!


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

i took it again


----------



## kizza (Feb 18, 2009)

i got 50% believe it or not loll:2thumb:


----------



## motty123 (Oct 4, 2008)

58.33%


----------



## spider22 (Mar 16, 2009)

i am 12 and i got 58.sumthin go me go me


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

71.43% but results wouldnt load


----------



## Seal (Mar 2, 2009)

Got 66.67% and know nothing about venomous snakes


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

58.3%

Not using any googling or anything, I'm not surprised. The majority of them I knew the answers to without a shadow of a doubt, the remainder I had not the foggiest clue about though.....I like hots but don't know a huge amount about the biology or medical significance of bites beyond cytotoxic/neurotoxic/haemotoxic...


----------



## farnell182 (Jan 26, 2009)

:whistling2: ok i cheated:devil:..i got 33.33% first attempt, but i havent a clue on venomous, only one i 100% knew was the gaboon viper question lol


----------



## carpetboy123 (Mar 14, 2009)

i got 
51


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Got 6 out of 12. Not got vems, got all the species questions wrong but got all the venoms and what they do right. At least I know my nurses anti venom course when I was still in the US wasnt a complete waste of time :lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Only 50%


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

66.67 should have got more than taht realy worked with hots before when i used to help friends out and learnt a fair bit about them than


----------



## squishy (Apr 9, 2009)

Well a 33.33% for me so more time studying and less time drooling over the beautiful little things i think.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

75% But I don't know which ones I got right or wrong.....


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> 75% But I don't know which ones I got right or wrong.....


if you scroll down on the last page theres an option to check the scores mate


----------



## crazyg (Feb 3, 2008)

i earned 50% thats good goin sayin i guesed my way through it lol


----------



## keencarper (Nov 3, 2008)

58.33% not bad. Its suprising what you can learn from nat geo:lol2:


----------

